# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  60 60 60 wall??

## shear

I am building a pergola that will be attached to my house using extender roof brackets with an 11mtr solid wall on one side running on the boundry. Our neighbours have their driveway on the other side of the fence then their brick house. The council has said I need a 60 60 60 fire rated wall. My wall consists of colourbond iron covering 13mm fire check gyprock on a timber frame with colourbod iron on the other side of the fame eg. 
               outside                         Frame           Inside
colourbond / 13mm fire check / timber frame / colourbond  
Does this meet the requirements of a 60 60 60???

----------


## PhilT2

For me the sixties were all about sex, drugs, rock n roll. Not what you wanted? Well here in Qld if you have a wall against the property line or a fireproof wall between two units you have to use firebatts to seal the gap between the top of the wall and the roof. There will be somebody that knows what they are talking about along shortly.....

----------


## andy the pm

Maybe, but it also depends on what type of roof or roof covering you have.
If the roof is non-combustable then the wall can finish at the underside of the roof covering, if its a combustable roof (i.e. timber) then the wall needs to extend at least 450mm past the roof.
Check with the manufacturer of the colorbond, it may well have a FRL of 60/60/60. 2 layers seems overkill to me (but I am not an expert), I would be looking for a product with a FRL of 60/60/60 that is suited to external conditions. 
Also, the wall can't have any penetrations and must be completed sealed, especially where the roof joins.
Don't forget to use fastenings and hardware that also have a FRL of 60/60/60. After all, you don't want your wall falling off because your glue melted... 
Andy

----------


## jiggy

Two sheets of 16mm firecheck on one face will give a frl of 60/60/60 or 13mm on two faces , you cannot use adhesive , because it flammable , screws at 200mm spacings and no jointing opp another and the joints have to be set

----------

